# Things were going good with truck until I needed a tow....tranny problem



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

Had a flat the other day in the pouring rain and was right on the side of the freeway with little shoulder, so I got a tow. Tow was 35 miles and covered by insurance, and not a flat bed. Now truck will not reverse and if you take the rpms of the engine in neutral to around 2100 you get a grinding noise. I only had to drive the truck from the front of the house to the side and it felt like I was driving with the brakes on.

97 2.4L, auto.

Any thoughts?


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

The driver should have known to disconnect the driveshaft before towing like that. You screwed up the transmission


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

minitrkingking said:


> The driver should have known to disconnect the driveshaft before towing like that. You screwed up the transmission


Using your logic, when my doctor uses the wrong scalpel, it would be my fault as well, because I didn't tell him how to operate on me. Possibly it is something I should know, but I don't/didn't. That being said, when I have someone do a job for me, whether it is the people that do my lawn, or the guy that gives me a vaccination, or the people that built my house, I don't sit there and tell them how to do their job, that includes towing a vehicle. I expect people to be knowledgeable in their field, which includes using dollies when necessary to tow a vehicle. Further, if it is too dangerous to change a tire when it one is on the side of the freeway, I would believe that it is certainly too dangerous to attempt to disconnect a driveshaft. So I disagree with you. That being said, hopefully it will be fixed soon. :lame:

If anyone has some constructive input as to what type of damage I am looking at, I'd like to hear it.


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

i think he probably meant the tow truck driver...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have a 94 auto trans for sale...


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> i have a 94 auto trans for sale...


May take you up on it. Appreciate it.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

A vehicle can be moved short distances this way without damage, he should have gotten the truck to a better place and took off the shaft or just hauled it with a flatbed. Sorry if I sh!t in your cherrios


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i got a jar of dirt ..i got a jar of dirt ..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

yeah.. they should have used dollies (my opinion).... by chance did you look at the fine print on your tow bill to see if they take any responsibilities for damage??
Since the oil pump was not turning, your trans is probably toast..


----------



## draggndoors (Dec 21, 2009)

wow. i never thought about that happening. it would still ruin it even if it was in nuetral??


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

In the state of North Carolina tow companies are responsible for the damage they cause to your vehicle. The problem is proving the damage was not done before the truck was towed. It might be worth checking out what your options are legally.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

draggndoors said:


> wow. i never thought about that happening. it would still ruin it even if it was in nuetral??


the oil pump is meant to be turned from the front, not the back. spinning only the rear shaft doesnt lube the trans so the bearing freezes. really bad to not d/c a d/s when towing.


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> update us please...


Truck was towed in gear according to shop. Tranny hosed, will be fixed soon. Give another update as soon as it is all finished.

Looking for some wheels and tires now. Hoping I can find some pathy's and 30 inch tires or something for my 2wd.


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

Truck should be finished next week. Looking forward to having it back.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well all the driver should had done was put it in neutral i work for a tow company and dolleys are a pain in the ass and we tow my 97 5 speed 4x4 with no problem he seems he didnt know what he was doing


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

and towing it in gear would had cause problems for the tow truck and u would had lost the rear tires cause they weren't spinning and in the tow truck hand book u always tow a car with the drive wheels off the ground so i would call the manger and tell him myself


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

p nut ..so you are back on the road and running good?


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

Think the transmission arrives at the shop today, so no not yet.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

is that a column shift trans or floor shift trans??

also did they warranty it for you?


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> is that a column shift trans or floor shift trans??
> 
> also did they warranty it for you?


Floor shift. There is something on it, I don't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the floor shift trans seems to have nore problems than the column shift trans.. i do not know why..

i have several column shift trans on the shelf and have never sold one but i can not keep a floor shift trans ..

the only real differnce between the 2 is the shift linkage inside the trans itself..

when you get it back up and running consider putting an external and seperate trans cooler..

stock the are incorporated in the radiator...


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> the floor shift trans seems to have nore problems than the column shift trans.. i do not know why..
> 
> i have several column shift trans on the shelf and have never sold one but i can not keep a floor shift trans ..
> 
> ...


I think about that. I've never had an issue with my trans except this towing incident. I only have 79xxx miles tho.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u gonna try to get the towing company to pony up ?


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> u gonna try to get the towing company to pony up ?



I think they should. The tow driver should be knowledgeable enough to put the truck in the correct configuration to tow it. 

A flat tire should not lead to a blown transmission. Make them pony up.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya with me working in the tow business we mess a car up towing it we have to pay


----------

